# Waterfowl management areas



## RHYOTEBUSTER (Sep 21, 2017)

Is it legal to hunt coyotes on waterfowl management areas when they are open for waterfowl season?


----------



## Tall Tines (Apr 16, 2017)

I know at bear river you can't... not sure about state WMAs. I have shot coyotes out on the mudflats of the GSL and got checked by wardens back at the boat rank and they never said a thing about it, but that's technically not part of a WMA, so idk...


----------



## Clarq (Jul 21, 2011)

Take a look at page 20 of the furbearer guidebook. It doesn't appear to prohibit coyote hunting on waterfowl management areas, but it does outline firearm restrictions you would need to follow. In a nutshell, you would need to hunt either with archery tackle or a shotgun using non-toxic shot.

https://wildlife.utah.gov/utah-furbearer-guidebook.html


----------

